

Snow Leopard users face compatibility issues - ajg1977
http://brainstormtech.blogs.fortune.cnn.com/2009/08/26/snow-leopard-warning-your-apps-may-crash/

======
kevbin
If you use MacPorts, there's a compatibility list here:
<http://trac.macports.org/wiki/snc/snowleopard>

When you upgrade to 10.6 your old ports will continue to work, but you may
bump into additional issues installing additional ports.

